# Good/bad/decent wax?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a NS Legacy-R and want to wax it since I haven't yet, used it about 10 trips to the mountain, Camelback, JF/Boulder etc. I had this wax and was wondering if its ok to use? Never waxed a snowboard before. Here's the link:
Magical Go-Go Bean Machine All Temp Wax from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate to dis but...
That's the worst wax I've ever used in my 25 years of snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

good thing i didn't use it yet lol..ah i had it laying around so figured before i used it id ask..got any recommendations for a rub on?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Get some Bluebird wax or Hertel Hot Sauce all temp. Both are pretty good. I use Bluebird and personally think its the best, the difference between waxing with Bluebird and Dakine all temp is really amazing. The Bluebird wax is just on another level completely in terms of saturation and scraping, so much better than the Dakine.

Rub on waxes are useless IMO, without heat your doing nothing. That NS Legacy sintered base deserves better than a rub on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

So I guess I should just invest in an iron and some good all temp wax, like bluebird, and try it out on my own..any suggestions as to where to buy the shit I need to do it all?


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

I just started waxing. Waxed my Ride with an extruded base after like 3 years of no waxing and holy crap. I used bluebird soy wax. I got a new board with a sintered base earlier this year and i wax it after every trip to the mountain. So thats after like 2 riding days. I heard on here your supposed to scrape bluebird soy wax while its warm. Well i do a hot scrape and then wax again and dont scrape until the night before i go to the mountain. I emailed bluebird and basically he said that because soy wax is differennt, scraping it while still warm makes it easier to scrape.


----------



## cynan (Feb 11, 2010)

I just waxed my board with Toko S3 temperature specific wax (the cheaper temp specific hot wax in their lineup) and was pretty impressed with the results. Was out gliding practically everone on the flats.

_ I heard on here your supposed to scrape bluebird soy wax while its warm._

Interesting. In the Toko manual, they suggest stripping old wax by adding a coat, then scraping it right away while it's still warm, then adding a second final layer. 

I've always heard the longer you wait before scraping, the better. I left the wax on overnight (8 hrs) and had great results. It seems that the more wax you can get off the base after it sets, the better (faster). I started with a pastic paint scrapper, then went over everything with and expired credit card, pressing as hard as I could without breaking it. I finished by buffing with a plastic abrasive pad and then dragging it from tail to tip to try to "structure" the base (I didn't have a brush). Again, I got as good or better results than I've every had from a shop.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

i second bluebird and hertel. i used them both and i like bluebird more because it smells like blueberries.
i can't find the difference in performance or endurance. but hertel super hot sauce is way cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I see soo many options for the blue birdwax, promodels wtf? Where does everyone buy this stuff and which one? I ride in the northeast so more ice than anything, I figure all temp would be fine since it'll all be gone after a day anyway. Man made snow and ice ftl.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

which bluebird are you guys using? I started with the one in the plantable seed box.. but i just got some of the lil ones that come with scrapers (2.99 at zumies). Are they the same? supposedly they're both all temp.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Our price: $6.95*

Bluebird Collab Cold Temp Snowboard Wax 80 gramns


Bluebird Collab All Temp Snowboard Wax 80 gramns


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Bluebird Collab Cold Temp Snowboard Wax 80 gramns
> 
> 
> Bluebird Collab All Temp Snowboard Wax 80 gramns




What is this like backwards week? First in another thread a guy who actually ended up being a vendor (?) totally had his bindings backwards and now you (who also seem to be a vendor) have your wax's backwards. The blue Bluebird wax is the all temp, and the yeller/amber is the cold temp. Unless your creating your own blends and doing the opposite of what Bluebird does?

Blue = alltemp/smells like blue berries
Amber = cold temp/smells like firewood

Anyone who has ever used Bluebird wax would know this.

Buy the all temp, its sublime and your always covered. I buy mine directly from Bluebird, google them you'll find it. It may be a bit more expensive but you get a 1lb bar and they always load the box with cool random swag...and if your riding man made snow/ice your going to be using a lot of it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

K1tt3n5 said:


> I ride in the northeast so more ice than anything, I figure all temp would be fine since it'll all be gone after a day anyway. Man made snow and ice ftl.


all temp is usually from 32- 15 degrees.
Thats fine to use if the hills are getting hit by real snow...other than that get a cold wax.

If its 20 degrees out constantly and the hills are covered with man made....then in actuality the snow will act as if it was 5 degrees outside.

Cold wax is harder and it will last longer especially for ice and man made


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

jpb3 said:


> Unless your creating your own blends and doing the opposite of what Bluebird does?


I had this custom made just for our shop. My logic was cold = blue, alltemp = gold
Sorry if I confused the situation.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> I had this custom made just for our shop. My logic was cold = blue, alltemp = gold
> Sorry if I confused the situation.


Oh....weird, but hey there is a method to your madness!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Its pretty much 40 degrees with fake snow here


----------

